# Adjectives with -um- vs. ma-?



## booradleymo

Another question: I've seen that adjectives can be conjugated sometimes with a -um- infix and other times with an ma- prefix. For example, lumigaya siya or nalungkot ako. Is there any rule as to when you use the -um- vs. using the ma-?

*Moderator note:*
*I split this new question from another thread. Please open a new thread for each new question you may have.*
*Thanks.*


----------



## Wacky...

Since this is a whole new topic, shouldn't we make another thread for this?
I'm a newbie and I've just read the forum rules, difficult to memorize them though.

Hmm.. I've been thinking about the question and it is definitely a tough one.

Generally, we use _-um-_ to conjugate root words of adjectives to convert them to verbs meaning "to be ..." or "*to become ...*"
Ex.


ma_bigat_ heavy     -_b_*um*_igat_ to become heavy
ma_lamig_ cold       -_l_*um*_amig _to become cold
ma_ayos_ well        -*um*_ayos _to be well
 You'd notice that these adjectives have the prefix _ma-_. However there are adjectives that are derived from verbs and don't require _ma-. _These adjectives can be equivalent to the past participles of English verbs.
Ex.    VERBS                            ADJECTIVES


_masira_ to be broken      -_sira_* broken
_marinig_ to hear             -_dinig_* heard
_humanda_ to prepare      -_handa_* prepared
_kumupas _to fade           -_kupas_* faded
 These adjectives are NOT conjugated to become verbs but are actually derived from verbs. They may seem like root words but they are not. The exceptions I know are "payat" (thin/skinny) and "pangit" (ugly/unpleasant) These words don't need _ma-_ to become adjectives but neither do they come from existing verbs. Their conjugations are _pumayat_ and _pumangit._ I'm not sure if there existed other words like these because I cannot seem to pull out other examples from my vocabulary. Anyway, they are easy to detect since native speakers tend to say "mapayat" and "mapangit" which, I think, are not standard.

In the case of "malungkot" (sad) and "malungkot" (to be sad) just think of them as unrelated words. 

In the first sense, consider this:
ADJECTIVE: ma_lungkot_ VERB: _l_*um*_ungkot
_Though it is seldomly spoken, "lumungkot" is a Tagalog word and its usage differs from that of "malungkot" (verb).

In the second sense:
VERB: _malungkot_ ADJECTIVE: _lungkot*
_Native speakers are familiar with the phrase "lungkot na lungkot" which is heard more often than not. However, "lungkot" (adj.) standing alone is almost never spoken because it is better to use "malungkot" (adj.).

Same as in the case of _maayos-umayos _and _maayos-ayos*._ Very very confusing huh. Anyway, I advise you to get the opinions of others.

*I dont know how to type accents and what accents are appropriate to these words. The stress of these words though falls on the second syllable but, in the case of "handa" and "lungkot," native speakers tend to prolong the first syllable because of the nasal consonants 'n' and 'ng.'


----------



## Chriszinho85

Wow Wacky!!  Thanks for taking the time out to give a very detailed explanation.  Sana magtatagal ka dito sa forums para mas matulungan mo kaming mga "learners" ng Tagalog.   I don't know if I said that right, so feel free  to correct any mistakes.

Chris


----------



## Wacky...

Detailed enough to not create more confusions? Thanks!

Helping learners like you pleases me very well.

The only mistake you did in "Sana magtatagal ka dito sa forums para mas matulungan mo kaming mga _learners_ ng Tagalog." is saying "sana magtatagal." And we can substitute "nag-aaral" to "learners" in the sentence.

"Sana magtagal" is the correct phrase. PM me if you want it explained. 
Otherwise, you knew it well but just forgot about it somehow.


Surely I want to see more of this forum and I am willing to help people who want to learn my mother tongue.


----------

